

Bellhops is hiring our 5th developer - ablardo

What we work on.
----
Bellhops is seeking a 5th member for our development team to
help change the way that college students find work and move. We&#x27;ve
created an automated hiring, managing, and scheduling system that allows
our customers to get the help they need from our workforce of college
students. We pair program, practice TDD, and learn something new
every day. We solve the problems of managing a distributed, part time
workforce using a web application and automated telephony system; the system
makes sure our customers can get the help they need, when they need it, and
that our students can work when they want. Solving these problems means we&#x27;re
working with Geospatial data and services, telephony systems, and, in
some cases, integrating with University systems. We strive to make the
process of moving painless for customers, while providing solid jobs
for our hard working college students.<p>What does Bellhops do?
---
Bellhops employs top-tier college students to provide moving
services to our collegiate and local communities in over 100 cities. With
thousands of trained student &#x27;Bellhops&#x27;, access to a nationwide fleet
of moving trucks and our fully integrated Online Management System,
we’re taking small local moving and giving her the People&#x27;s Elbow.<p>Where do you fit in?
---
We currently develop in Django, but we&#x27;d love to talk to any web
developer who&#x27;s eager to learn. We constantly rotate pair programming
partners and love working with each other on creating new, exciting features.
We&#x27;d love to meet another developer that we&#x27;d be excited to learn with. We
develop with and contribute to open source software so candidates
with open source contributions are especially desirable.<p>Please send resumes to geekhr@getbellhops.com.
======
RollAHardSix
Interesting. Is Full-Time Remote a possibility? (Personally, I'm East Coast,
about 6 hours out from Chattanooga).

~~~
haney
We'd prefer in office but we'd consider remote work. Shoot as an email at
geekhr@getbellhops.com and we'll see if we can work something out.

